# This thread has been locked.



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

This thread has been locked. 
This is like coming back from a weekend away to find that you taped a 3.5 hr film on a 3hr tape.
I spend 1.5 hrs avidly reading the thread then I come to :'This thread has been locked. '
This is better than Eastenders - which I gave up watching 'cause there was never a conclusion.

And my point is?-
nothing! it's half three in the morning!
Ding Ding - round 18

Lord V - if it's March - welcome back
TTotal - hope you didn't leave
Peace & Love to everyone.
As Darius would say ' Can you feel the love in the room?'
Did anyone watch the last Life of Mammals - all about apes (like us) - 'sall about status - but as humans we all have to live (in the first world) in this civilised society, following the rules & regs set down by the people that 'know'. ATEOTD, we're still animals - not condoning any personal actions, nor attacking anyone personally.
And my point is - nothing - it's nearly four o'clock in the morning - wel, not quite nothing - when I see some of the e-mails that both myself & my 11 yr old son get as Spam from the internet, it makes you think that the internet is a very 'wide' & varied place.
I rant.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Spot on


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

I've been away moving house for a few days and I come back to mayhem!
What thread has been locked?


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, what thread? :-/


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

*cough*! :-X


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

Aw c'mon! Fill us in... :-/


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

As far as I can tell, it looks like the locked thread has now been removed.


----------



## M12BJN (May 7, 2002)

OK, found it. Am up to date now.  :


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

who? what? why ? when?

me wanna read tooo!! :-[


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Go to off topic 2 Mondays ago and read the long thread there! It will amuse you...but you will need time to read it. ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

It is like a novel *yawn* all about our Vlastan *grin* LOL


----------

